# best plow for chevy



## vanroe (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a 2000 Chevy ck2500 4wd crew cab. I am looking for a good plow for personal use. I have a about 300' gravel driveway that I need to plow. We normally get about 3-4 snowfalls a year at about 6" each time. The snowfalls in the early winter are usually on the wet/heavy side. The later snowfalls are usually powder. I have been looking at the Snowbear but am not sure if it is heavy enough. They weigh around 300 pounds whereas fisher or meyer are around 750 pounds. That weight difference kinda scares me. I don't really want to spend $3500 but I don't want to waste $1000 dollars either. Not real thrilled about getting a used one, from the ones i have seen they are pretty trashed. What would be the best plow for my truck and conditions we have here in SD?
Thanks!


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Contrary to popular belief, for what you want, the Snow Bear would work fine. I used one for 3 years, on driveways, apt complexes etc, and it worked fine. It's still in my turnaround and would work again if I needed it. It has it's drawbacks, you have to manually change the angle. If all you want it for is for your driveway, it would work fine.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go with a western 7.5 ultra mount maybe get some other driveways for profitpayup


----------



## vanny (Feb 4, 2004)

But will the snowbear handle wet heavy snow? We always have at least one snowfall a year of that variety. Is there any thing between a snowbear and western that would be good for my truck? (and my billfold!) I can see spending $1500 - $2500, but the $3500 for a Western,FIsher, etc is just too much money, for as much as I would use it. I have no desire to get into commercial snowplowing, I don't want to put that much wear and tear on my truck, and I don't have to worry about neighbors/friends cause we live out in the booneys!


----------



## vanny (Feb 4, 2004)

What about a Blizzard 700LD 760LD? Anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## Blizzard15 (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe look into a sno-way?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

That truck will handel many plows. I would get a fisher/western/boss/blizzard etc. I know you only need it for personal use but to me the snowbear is just not worth it. A guy i know spent something like 2,000 on a snowsport that just rides right over wet snow. If 3500 is too much money why not go with a used plow, i know you said that they can be beat up but if your just using it for your drive than taking it off who cares it should be fine. Good luck


----------



## greatGMC (Dec 12, 2003)

My friend lives in Wisconsin and bought a Snow bear last year and we both thought it would work for what he needed (similar sinario as you), he said it's clumsy to hook up and it's always buried in a snow bank when he needs it. (which I personally found funny)  He unhooks it on level snow and has to hook up on uneven snow and it really gives him trouble.

However, he said it worked decent last year, and now told me he would like to try the SnowSport... he said his snow bear is and I quote: "falling apart" 

I guess I've mentioned this before about the SnowSport, but it pushes our heavy Minnesota snow just fine. It won't cut out ice, but we can push hood high snow right onto my lawn without any problem. Which has come in handy because I don' t have any room to pile snow except for my lawn. It's my neighbor's plow, pretty sure it only costs $1300. They're definately worth looking into, I seen two of them this weekend driving around town.


----------



## 1bigdaddy2 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have used Meyer plows for years and just last Friday bought a nearly new used one (7.5 unimount) for $1100.00. This unit has been in service for less than 2 years. I realize that I was in the right place at the right time to score what I consider a deal on an excellent plow. This will go on a truck that I have yet to purchase, I may have to get a different mounting, but I still think that I will be many $$ ahead. I have a hard time believing that you can't find a decent used "commercial plow" in your area. Check the classifieds and or "free ad" papers, etc. Good luck!


----------



## patric42 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Fisher Homesteader, 280 lbs, full hydraulics on a 2002 blazer. Works fantastic, paid $2,465 installed. Would highly recommend to anybody.


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

*The best plow is the one that works for you.*

undefined[/SIZE]I think you can buy a used plow with the proper hookups and power supply so that you don't have to get out of your truck to change direction. I have seen several used plows in the newpaper/ebay for not a bad price. Look around and make the right selection. pumpkin: [/SIZE]


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

vanroe said:


> I have a 2000 Chevy ck2500 4wd crew cab. I am looking for a good plow for personal use. I have a about 300' gravel driveway that I need to plow. We normally get about 3-4 snowfalls a year at about 6" each time. The snowfalls in the early winter are usually on the wet/heavy side. The later snowfalls are usually powder. I have been looking at the Snowbear but am not sure if it is heavy enough. They weigh around 300 pounds whereas fisher or meyer are around 750 pounds. That weight difference kinda scares me. I don't really want to spend $3500 but I don't want to waste $1000 dollars either. Not real thrilled about getting a used one, from the ones i have seen they are pretty trashed. What would be the best plow for my truck and conditions we have here in SD?
> Thanks!


you gotta 3/4 ton.. 

 I recommend a 12 Foot Everest One-Way plow.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> That truck will handel many plows. I would get a fisher/western/boss/blizzard etc. I know you only need it for personal use but to me the snowbear is just not worth it. A guy i know spent something like 2,000 on a snowsport that just rides right over wet snow. If 3500 is too much money why not go with a used plow, i know you said that they can be beat up but if your just using it for your drive than taking it off who cares it should be fine. Good luck


You used a SnowBear?


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

disregard this post sorry


----------

